# How big are the state records?



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

What are the state records for whitetail? typical and non typical? I would also like to see pics.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

State Record Whitetail Deer

State Typical Non-Typical Year 
Alabama 186 3/8 259 7/8 
Alaska 
Arizona 144 1/8  196 2/8  1953/1971 
Arkansas 189 223 1/8 
California 
Colorado 194 * 258 2/8 1981/? 
Connecticut 179 4/8 231 7/8 * 
Delaware 185 4/8 202 3/8 
Florida 168 4/8 206 
Georgia 191 4/8 248 4/8 1961/1998 
Hawaii 
Idaho 182 5/8 268 1993/1982 
Illinois 204 4/8 * 304 3/8  1965/2001 
Indiana 195 1/8 251 4/8 1985/1980 
Iowa 201 4/8 307 5/8 1974/2003 
Kansas 198 2/8 280 4/8 1974/1987 
Kentucky 204 2/8 270 5/8 2000/2004 
Louisiana 184 6/8 281 6/8 1943/1994 
Maine 195 2/8 259 
Maryland 194 228 4/8 
Mass 193 1/8 203 4/8 2002/1940 
Michigan 198 238 2/8 1996/1976 
Minnesota 202 268 5/8 1918/1974 
Mississippi 182 7/8 295 6/8 1986/1994 
Missouri 205 333 7/8 1971/1981 
Montana 199 3/8 252 1/8 1974/1968 
Nebraska 199 2/8 279 7/8 * 1983/1962 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 183 3/8 211 4/8 
New Jersey 189 4/8 * 214 3/8 1995/1946 
New Mexico 167 3/8 186 1/8  2004/1941 
New York 198 2/8 244 2/8 
North Carolina 181 7/8 228 4/8 1987/1999

State ................Typical ..Non-Typical .....Year 
North Dakota 195 2/8 ..254 6/8 ......1994../..1968

Ohio 201 1/8  328 2/8 
Oklahoma 185 6/8 * 248 6/8 1997/2004 
Oregon 178 2/8 203 7/8 * 1982/1982 
Pennsylvania 189 238 6/8 
Rhode Island 164 3/8 156 7/8 
South Carolina 176 208 5/8 1994/1971 
South Dakota 193 256 1/8 1964/1948 
Tennessee 186 1/8 244 3/8 1959/2000 
Texas 196 4/8 286 1963/1892 
Utah 
Vermont 170 1/8 185 2/8 
Virginia 188 6/8 257 4/8 
Washington 181 7/8 234 4/8 1985/1958 
West Virginia 182 3/8 231 5/8 1976/1997 
Wisconsin 206 1/8 247 3/8 1914/1998 
Wyoming 191 5/8 238 7/8 1986/1962

* Archery Harvest 
 Coues' Whitetail 
 Crossbow Harvest 
 Tie between two deer


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntingtim08 said:


> What are the state records for whitetail? typical and non typical? I would also like to see pics.


Here is a pic of the ND State Record Typical

As was mentioned earlier, it scored 195 2/8 and was taken in 1994.

[siteimg]5495[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Manitoba's Record whitetail scored 197 7/8.


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

According to the latest issue of nd big game records it list the Bruner buck at 194 6/8. my old issue says 194 7/8 either way huge buck.


----------

